# Heal Pala sucht PvP-Gilde



## _Druckwelle_ (4. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
Ich (LVL 86 Heal Pala) suche eine PvP Gilde. Allerdings war ich über ein Jahr offline und bräuchte etwas Nachhilfe. Dies soll sich aber in BG´s usw wieder auszahlen. Gern bin ich auch bereit den Server zu wechseln sollte sich dies für mich als lukrativ und informativ erweisen. Suche eine Erwachsene und hilfsbereite Gilde. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

